# autofs/automounter



## dwater (Jun 25, 2002)

Hi,

I have come to Mac from IRIX and RedHat Linux.

On IRIX, I can access directories exported by other machines using the autofs daemon, simply by 'cd'ing to /hosts/nfs-server/directory.

Is there a way to setup this on Mac OS X (10.1.5)? I see some sort of reference
in the 'Understanding and Using NetInfo' manual, but it is only a brief reference and seems to concentrate on the server side; this doesn't really affect the server (ie it doesn't know when a directory is being mounted by autofs or a simple nfs mount).

Anyone help me?

Max.


----------



## bwanabob (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi!

Heheheh, I was used to aufofs on the IRIX platform, too..

The only way to do this, was to use an hacked version of automount to act like "autofs". I have a copy of this kicking around. I'll find out if I can distribute it. Or, atleast allow some code snippets out, so that you can make your own autofs-like automounter.

To use it, I moved the original automount command out of the way, and copied in the new automount binary. I then added a line to the NFS startup script to set the new mount point and new autofs behaviour.

Bob..


----------



## bwanabob (Aug 6, 2002)

A quick update..

MacOSX 10.2 comes with the "amd" package. It is a package that comes with Linux. It is a large messy way to do the same thing as AutoFS.

bob..


----------

